# Ulano Orange processing time



## Barrella (Dec 10, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has worked with Ulano Orange processed with a halogen light and what kind of processing time worked for you?


----------



## RedSword Ts (Dec 18, 2014)

We were using fluorescent bulbs and it took 3 minutes. I would bet halogen would be half that.


----------

